# First DUAL CPU system - Project 6x6



## candle_86 (Apr 20, 2021)

So I was given an old server missing it's side panel and cooling system, so i relocated it to my old Switch 810 (this case is massive fyi)

Dual Opteton 2431 6core 2.4ghz
16gb ddr2 ECC
Evga gtx 570
1050w super micro psu
SuperMicro H8DA3-2 Mobo

I'm debating between Windows XP x64 or Server 2003, i have the license for 2003 from the busted up server case and I've never messed with server 2k3, or I can also use my XP Pro x64 that I don't have deployed in my retro fleet. Decision's decisions, right now though it needs storage, the only drives I have spare atm are a 160gb and a 250gb 5400 RPM Laptop Drives which would do a dis service to this old beast, I imagine this is what AMD 4x4 was meant to be, except I'm doing 6x6


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 20, 2021)

So where do i take this, the case needs alot of work done, its a wreck, though it could be fixed up with some elbow grease and some mods, it also needs a new side panel window, and to be repainted. So toss me idea's, since I'm going by project 6x6 military comes to mind


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 20, 2021)

I think a new psu should be first priority that looks like a bomb


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 20, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I think a new psu should be first priority that looks like a bomb



It's actually totally inspec and i opened it up its in great condition internally also, I'm not sure who builds SuperMicro's PSU's but they are solid


----------



## Toothless (Apr 20, 2021)

Dual socket systems are so nice to play with. Even though you've got a really old beast, it'll hold up on a few things.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Dual socket systems are so nice to play with. Even though you've got a really old beast, it'll hold up on a few things.


ran a cpu benchmark it compares to an i7 3770k in some tests, and in others a 4770k


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> ran a cpu benchmark it compares to an i7 3770k in some tests, and in others a 4770k


So about a x5675 that's turbo locked. Not bad for something in the DDR2 era.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> So about a x5675 that's turbo locked. Not bad for something in the DDR2 era.



its quad DDR2 800, ram compares to DDR3 1333 on ram benchmarks, overall not to bad. This things purpose is more for hosting my fileshares, hosting movies, games ect, but i also wanna see how it does on 3dmark06 lol


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> its quad DDR2 800, ram compares to DDR3 1333 on ram benchmarks, overall not to bad. This things purpose is more for hosting my fileshares, hosting movies, games ect, but i also wanna see how it does on 3dmark06 lol


As long as it's not heavy single thread stuff that requires performance, it'll be fine. I'd be worried about the power/performance part of it.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> As long as it's not heavy single thread stuff that requires performance, it'll be fine. I'd be worried about the power/performance part of it.



cinebench R15 it got 725

which according to this








						AUDIDHH`s Cinebench - R15 score: 725 cb with a Core i7 7700HQ
					

The Core i7 7700HQ @ 3800MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R15 benchmark. AUDIDHHranks #null worldwide and #27 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				




puts me in multi threading stuff comparable to an i7 7700 which doesn't seem terrible, not great, but not terrible


----------



## kayjay010101 (Apr 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> cinebench R15 it got 725
> 
> which according to this
> 
> ...


7700HQ, mobile chip.
The desktop 7700K WR is 1561cb, the non K i7 7700 WR is 941cb. The 7700HQ WR is 801cb. So your CPU's are about 7/8ths as powerful in pure MT as compared to a mobile chip locked at 45W from 4 years ago 

But R15 is not AVX, and any CPU from the last 10 years will crush those in AVX workloads 
Try R20, perhaps? That's AVX-light IIRC


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 21, 2021)

kayjay010101 said:


> 7700HQ, mobile chip.
> The desktop 7700K WR is 1561cb, the non K i7 7700 WR is 941cb. The 7700HQ WR is 801cb. So your CPU's are about 7/8ths as powerful in pure MT as compared to a mobile chip locked at 45W from 4 years ago
> 
> But R15 is not AVX, and any CPU from the last 10 years will crush those in AVX workloads
> Try R20, perhaps? That's AVX-light IIRC



well it beat the i7 3770k by a little over 100, so their is that


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> well it beat the i7 3770k by a little over 100, so their is that


Yeah, it'll do some good work as long as it's not AVX related. That's where numbers start putting distance between chips.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 21, 2021)

I said that's a good enough for a 12 years old CPU's.....for sure it will stay way behind in those apps that use AVX but for me the bigger problem with this build will probably be the power consumption.....


----------



## Mats (Apr 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> I'm debating between Windows XP x64 or Server 2003, i have the license for 2003 from the busted up server case and I've never messed with server 2k3, or I can also use my XP Pro x64 that I don't have deployed in my retro fleet.


Sounds like you want to stay with Windows NT 5.x, as Windows 7 would be a great choice otherwise given that the CPU's and W7 came the same year from what I can see (i.e drivers would probably not be an issue).

Given that XP 64 and W2003 are both NT 5.2 and and thus quite similar overall I'd say go for XP 64, unless you want server functionality. It all depends on what you're going to use it for.

*Is there a reason for using W2003?*


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 21, 2021)

Mats said:


> Sounds like you want to stay with Windows NT 5.x, as Windows 7 would be a great choice otherwise given that the CPU's and W7 came the same year from what I can see (i.e drivers would probably not be an issue).
> 
> Given that XP 64 and W2003 are both NT 5.2 and and thus quite similar overall I'd say go for XP 64, unless you want server functionality. It all depends on what you're going to use it for.
> 
> *Is there a reason for using W2003?*


I have a license for it now only reason I'm thinking about it.

I did test windows 10 on it, it's extremely smooth, I wonder if it could handle hosting something like a minecraft server just for my home network


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> I have a license for it now only reason I'm thinking about it.
> 
> I did test windows 10 on it, it's extremely smooth, I wonder if it could handle hosting something like a minecraft server just for my home network


That would work well. If you do the "set to prefer performance" in the advanced options, it'll be snappy and have a good feel.


----------



## Mats (Apr 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> I have a license for it now only reason I'm thinking about it.


Yeah, but I just thought you had an XP 64 license as well. If so, is there a reason for using W2003 instead of XP 64?


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 21, 2021)

Mats said:


> Yeah, but I just thought you had an XP 64 license as well. If so, is there a reason for using W2003 instead of XP 64?



Because xp 64 is already deployed on my am2 retro box. I've got a modest collection of 23 assembled desktops, 9 laptops, and then several boxes of parts.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> Because xp 64 is already deployed on my am2 retro box. I've got a modest collection of 23 assembled desktops, 9 laptops, and then several boxes of parts.


We gonna need some pics at some point.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> We gonna need some pics at some point.



at some point yes, right now its spread out between my computer room, storage, living room, and bedroom. I only have 9 connected at any onetime in my "computer room" and maybe 8 or 9 piled up in the corner, the rest are spread out as my wife thinks it looks to cluttered, id say a good half of them are in storage, but don't worry im paying for that climate controlled storage, the excuse was she is storing books from her uncle, but really it was to keep my computers safe lol


----------



## Mats (Apr 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> Because xp 64 is already deployed on my am2 retro box.





candle_86 said:


> or I can also use my XP Pro x64 that I *don't *have deployed in my retro fleet.


Well, either way, I think it's going to be a great machine!


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 22, 2021)

Mats said:


> Well, either way, I think it's going to be a great machine!



my fleet isn't including the AM2, its on it, but my fleet is the 9 systems on my KVM , i should specifiy.

This system is now acting strange, with the GTX 570 installed cinebench drops down to 228 without it its at 725, now thats very confusing


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 22, 2021)

stranger and stranger, with GTX 570 it acts really odd, with GTX 470 it acts normally, i guess a GTX 470 is ok for this rig


----------



## phill (May 20, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> stranger and stranger, with GTX 570 it acts really odd, with GTX 470 it acts normally, i guess a GTX 470 is ok for this rig


Consider a different PSU.  It might not be getting enough stable juice for the card to operate properly which is causing the instabilities...


----------



## TheKingGamerBr (May 21, 2021)

phill said:


> Consider a different PSU.  It might not be getting enough stable juice for the card to operate properly which is causing the instabilities...


@Mussels


----------



## candle_86 (May 21, 2021)

phill said:


> Consider a different PSU.  It might not be getting enough stable juice for the card to operate properly which is causing the instabilities...



nah, i tested the GTX 570 in 2 other rigs with plenty strong enough PSU's its the video card, which is sad, but can't be fixed. this project is on hold atm though, medical issues with my wife have sent my funds in another way.


----------



## phill (May 21, 2021)

candle_86 said:


> nah, i tested the GTX 570 in 2 other rigs with plenty strong enough PSU's its the video card, which is sad, but can't be fixed. this project is on hold atm though, medical issues with my wife have sent my funds in another way.


That would have been another option or test to try so sad to hear it's the GPU    Sorry to hear about your wife also


----------

